# Negged by Chimpazza thread



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2013)

Post em up 



			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -161666 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

but hurt cry baby mwahmwahmwah??.enjoy reading your Halpert Special?.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd gotten one or two over time but they were never interesting to read.  Mostly from a lack of coherency.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

only true insecure faggots publicly show PM?s eg Private Messages, i must of hit a cord, or knocked it out of the fuckin ball park, Captns got wet sand in his vagina?...


----------



## azza's mom (Jan 14, 2013)

thunders rolling son ...


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 14, 2013)

aarons said:
			
		

> Can you leave me alone now, i am sick of it?...






....


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 14, 2013)

> Hi, you have received -161666 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Look what I just got!  It's even just as lame as all the others!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 14, 2013)

Brutal ownage, Oh, well done !


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 14, 2013)

Damn Capt'n when AZZA negged you the last 3 numbers were 666, the Devil.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, you have received -156284 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
aren't you a fat cunt?

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2013)

BANNED FOR LIFE 			 




Join Date Jan 2011
Gender
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Location NOWHERE IMPORTANT
Posts 3,971 
 Rep Points 323434027

















































































































    [h=2]New reputation![/h]   Hi, you have received -156284 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
chiming in are we cunt?

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.

...............................................
 ​


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 14, 2013)

AZZA's TRT is shifting into another gear


----------



## custom (Jan 14, 2013)

You're all on thin ice!


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

well lets celebrate 2013 year of the pussy, and its staring all you guys and your gimmicks?.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 14, 2013)

^^^ I wanna sniff your asshole


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

Wtf is the point of arguing with a screen name and talking shit? I use to enjoy it now its just dumb as shit. I have better things to worry about then what some douche thinks about me on the internet


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Wtf is the point of arguing with a screen name and talking shit? I use to enjoy it now its just dumb as shit. I have better things to worry about then what some douche thinks about me on the internet



i hear you longworth, why are people so obsessed with me and my asshole, and the fact that i had a genuine reason for not being in the challenge, some here like Sil are just upset he is not getting my before pics and a chance to flame me and add my pics to his already bursting at seams 500 gig of male pic?s?..


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2013)

Azza....................when someone reads one of his posts, said person becomes dumber.


----------



## halpert (Jan 17, 2013)

...



			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -163485 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## halpert (Jan 17, 2013)

...


			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -64337 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## halpert (Jan 17, 2013)

...


			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -70423 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## halpert (Jan 17, 2013)

--


			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -80231 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## halpert (Jan 17, 2013)

...


			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -115772 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ Lulz


Usually I would have a bunch to post up.... surprising really.

Azza ? will you neg me please ?


----------



## noheawaian (Jan 17, 2013)

..


			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -61029 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## noheawaian (Jan 17, 2013)

..


			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -64400 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Z499 (Jan 17, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Wtf is the point of arguing with a screen name and talking shit? I use to enjoy it now its just dumb as shit. I have better things to worry about then what some douche thinks about me on the internet




Agreed


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2013)

*Negged by Azza thread*

Some good lolz in this thread!


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

I demand to be negged by Azza so i have a reason to ban him for 3 days LOL


TEST ME YOU FUCKING PEDO BITCH!


----------



## XYZ (Jan 18, 2013)

New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -165480 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
eat a black dick

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, you have received -160052 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
fuckoff shit for brains

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

whats wrong with that? you fucktards have all but forgotten the posts i was negging you for, maybe we should see them, take a good look in the mirror cum stains?...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds like the aids to me.

this is Sloppyj from my TRT thread??..


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

haven't been negged yet. he did say i was on thin ice though lol 

also received this message from him...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

those love letters are private, you are dead to me now, and you crossed the line when you corrected my spelling?.

souls gunna get raped son


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

*Yay!!!*

*


New reputation!*

Hi, you have received -165663 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
your fucking dead you cum dumpster, post this up in the neg thread for all the faggots to see

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

see, you must be an army boy, cause you do everything you are told?...

fucking fail whale?.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 18, 2013)

Saney said:


> I demand to be negged by Azza so i have a reason to ban him for 3 days LOL
> 
> 
> TEST ME YOU FUCKING PEDO BITCH!



Don't ban him.  Then we can't neg him for a few days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2013)

*Negged by Azza thread*

Maybe I can organize a prize for whoever sends Azza into the red!


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe a new thread for the clown known as noheawaian?

 New reputation!

    Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from noheawaian.
    Reputation was given for this post.

    Comment:
    cock pot, good luck with your suicide goals of 2013. die bitch.

    Regards,
    noheawaian


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 19, 2013)

Don't know if he was trying to rep or neg me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2013)

*Negged by Azza thread*



Zaphod said:


> Don't know if he was trying to rep or neg me.



Nohe turned out to be a skinny kid, not some 230lb beast as claimed  

Meanwhile, rhetorical question anyone?


			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -167026 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 20, 2013)

Why is he stupid?  Mom and dad are brother and sister, perhaps?  

I also got this from the tiny boy known as nohe:

Thanks for confirming i'm in your tiny roided head.

I have no idea who you are but got 3 PM's from you.

You can be my bitch from now on.


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 28, 2013)

azza have been negged by nature


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 28, 2013)

> Hi, you have received -168513 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, you have received -168095 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
you necro scat lover

Regards,
azza1971


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 1, 2013)

Who is this Azza character?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2013)

*Negged by Azza thread*



HialeahChico305 said:


> Who is this Azza character?



Aussie version of Chico?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 1, 2013)

Azza is Azza, they broke the mould when they made me.

keep the negs coming, some i did for you degenerates i even forgot how funny they were.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Azza is Azza, they broke the mould when they made me.



Then they beat the fuck out of the mold maker.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Then they beat the fuck out of the mold maker.



so your mum died at child birth as well hey?


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 2, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> so your mum died at child birth as well hey?



Yeah, but yours died from the shame of birthing you.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2013)

i thought she got bashed like your mummy, if your mummy was still alive i guarantee you would still be breast fed and wetting the bed.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 3, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i thought she got bashed like your mummy, if your mummy was still alive i guarantee you would still be breast fed and wetting the bed.



Perhaps.  Had yours survived childbirth she would have hanged herself with her own shoelaces.  Either way yours would still be dead because of you.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Perhaps.  Had yours survived childbirth she would have hanged herself with her own shoelaces.  Either way yours would still be dead because of you.



have you got a log Zaphod? i need to go to it and take a dump.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Negged by Azza thread*

Why are you here Azza?   You don't even work out.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Why are you here Azza?   You don't even work out.



I worked out last night, where is your log, i need to expel.


----------



## azza's mom (Feb 4, 2013)

i feel sick


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2013)

azza's mom said:


> i feel sick



i have a special tonic for that.
















lick my butt hole


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> have you got a log Zaphod? i need to go to it and take a dump.



Come on, that's all you've got?


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 4, 2013)

And my workout log is on a notepad.  You're more than welcome to come get it.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2013)

A new one today



azza1971  
TEAM ALPHA WHALE



Join Date
Jan 2011
Gender

Location
SIL?s BASEMENT
Posts
4,275
Rep Points
334165121


New reputation!
Hi, you have received -167116 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
i thought we were friends, phuck you you crunt

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

i liked that one, he who shares negs in public will be negged off this board, i get called nigga every time XYZ negs me, like twice a day, get some glasses cunt, i am pale pasty white, ya fat twat


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2013)

*Negged by Azza thread*



			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -166968 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

my negs are getting better.


----------



## halpert (Feb 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> my negs are getting better.



fuck you azza. i negged you yesterday and you never negged back.

thanks very much


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 6, 2013)

^^^ Weak spray tan


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

halpert said:


> fuck you azza. i negged you yesterday and you never negged back.
> 
> thanks very much



fixed


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2013)

Visible Female Orgasms #1 - Pornhub.com


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2013)

*Negged by Azza thread*



			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -168484 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 8, 2013)

SFW said:


> Visible Female Orgasms #1 - Pornhub.com



Its official I watch to much porn. Seen it month ago and jerked to it.

you sick fucks will love this site.. Efukt.  It's the best shit on the Internet. Got to watch the "she hates cum" compilation. If you don't laugh to tears, there is something wrong with you.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ....




here?s my number, call me maybe


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 10, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:
			
		

> nikos_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your mother has cancer


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 13, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -171209 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




....


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 13, 2013)

call me, wanna hear what a lady boy sounds like.


----------



## custom (Feb 13, 2013)

He just got me...lol


----------



## Watson (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Feb 14, 2013)

ima neg azza whenever i can from now on......


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 14, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i liked that one, he who shares negs in public will be negged off this board, i get called nigga every time XYZ negs me, like twice a day, get some glasses cunt, i am pale pasty white, ya fat twat



Every race has their niggers.  Nigger isn't a color, it's a mindset.  You're a white nigger.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 14, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> your mother has cancer



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that is the funniest shit i have ever read.  


You got him good you fucker!!!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 14, 2013)

New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -170465 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
i approve of post, but you are a shapeshifter who needs my seed in his ass

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 14, 2013)

XYZ said:


> New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -165480 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



He sure does have something for gay sex, doesn't he?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 14, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> He sure does have something for gay sex, doesn't he?



Indeed.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2013)

I just negged someone again.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 14, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I just negged someone again.



Me, too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2013)

*Negged by Azza thread*



Socrates said:


> ima neg azza whenever i can from now on......



Azza must be brought into the red, it will best reflect his status here. Prizes may be available


----------



## longworthb (Feb 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza must be brought into the red, it will best reflect his status here. Prizes may be available



placebosZ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2013)

*Negged by Azza thread*



			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -169884 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Neg values dropping steadily


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -169465 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




chimpazza is on the roll..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sil what will you do without me?

fucking gay stalker


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

lmao you wont leave..how many times you where ''leaving'' md over the years and you still there..so i'm safe


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2013)

i cant have you all upset about my departure, you will have nothing to do and kill yourself, i reckon i could talk you into that, go on Sil do it, pull the fucking trigger, you know you want to, eat that lead baby.

might stay now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lmao you wont leave..how many times you where ''leaving'' md over the years and you still there..so i'm safe



3 day ban


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2013)

check your pm;s nut hugger


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2013)

...  



			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -169213 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 3 day ban


Does no one have the nuts to do it?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 16, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Does no one have the nuts to do it?



no, been trying for ages.


----------



## Watson (Feb 17, 2013)

New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -169213 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
you look like shit to Sucockies

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -169465 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...






^^^^ Aarons


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -168499 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




Bang bang


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 18, 2013)

you are all dead to me


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, you have received -167665 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
i get more rep each day than you neg, it will bever happen nigga

Regards,
azza1971


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -167467 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



..


----------



## Watson (Feb 22, 2013)

New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -167462 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
just admit it, you skull fuck sheep

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

after that neg you shouldnt be posting that you are a sheep fucker


----------



## Watson (Feb 22, 2013)

sense.....do you ever make any?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

socrates said:


> new reputation!                hi, you have received -167462 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



weak ass negs


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

check your negs fattie


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

Weak fat skeleton negs


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -167754 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Watson (Feb 23, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 335643 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



lol now hes offering blowjobs


----------



## Watson (Feb 23, 2013)

^i feel sick


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2013)

Socrates said:


> lol now hes offering blowjobs



Lol how desperate!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm gonna throw in reps also.




			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 335204 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Watson (Feb 24, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> are you still skull fucking your mother, i wanna have a go as well, get out of the way there is a line up round the block, say hi to the cum dumpster faggot
> 
> gloves are off
> 
> i have played nice up until now you horse molester



im actually happy to read this, i was always worried mum was lonely, but at least now i know shes getting some....


----------



## Watson (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ and keep ur gloves on u filthy faggot pedo!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 26, 2013)

New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -167110 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
eat a bowl of black dicks

 Regards,
azza1971​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

lol...azza negs are so weak


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 26, 2013)

XYZ said:


> New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -167110 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Azza sure is hung up on the gay sex.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -161901 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...





3/4/2013


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -161901 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


is Azza a WP gimmick the boken english is suspect


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -161232 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -161901 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, you have received -160833 reputation points from azza1971.
 Reputation was given for *this* post.

 Comment:
 negged man bear

 Regards,
 azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -160833 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




3/5/2013


----------



## Watson (Mar 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -160490 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



gimp biscuit negs


----------



## Watson (Mar 6, 2013)

how come sils on his own? seems like hes got a nice posse backing him up.....


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Is this for real? What is azza? Lol why does azza hand out neg rep points again and again? Is there a point?

Hi, you have received -160490 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for this post.


Comment:
negged you piece of shit lol


Regards,
azza1971


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## azza's mom (Mar 6, 2013)

Griffith said:


> how come sils on his own? seems like hes got a nice posse backing him up.....



I would like to make tender love to Sil


----------



## azza's dad (Mar 6, 2013)

azza's mom said:


> I would like to make tender love to Sil



Me too


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -160490 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -160490 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awaiting your answer Silhua or is it Magician code?


----------



## charley (Mar 6, 2013)

[h=2]New reputation![/h]    							Hi, you have received -160490 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
here chumlee have a neg of a day

Regards,
azza1971

Note:


----------



## XYZ (Mar 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Awaiting your answer Silhua or is it Magician code?



^^Likes man spunk.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i cant have you all upset about my departure, you will have nothing to do and kill yourself, i reckon i could talk you into that, go on Sil do it, pull the fucking trigger, you know you want to, eat that lead baby.
> 
> might stay now.



^^Likes man spunk.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

azza's mom said:


> I would like to make tender love to Sil





azza's dad said:


> Me too




i feel sick


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, you have received -159517 reputation points from azza1971.
 Reputation was given for *this* post.

 Comment:
 consider yourself??negged

 Regards,
 azza1971

Note: This is an automated message. ,.......weakest negs ever


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 6, 2013)

yeah but you have no red stars do you now?


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -160833 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




 not sure why tho


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -159352 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



...


----------



## XYZ (Mar 7, 2013)

New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -159517 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
here nigga love have a plate full of?.NEG

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -159517 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




3/7/2013


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -159352 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2013)

I did'nt need to wash my asshole this morning, azza did it for me......




> New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -158595 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


​


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

thats just gross you not washing your ass, maybe you need skull fucking.


----------



## charley (Mar 7, 2013)

day, 07:51 PM         *azza1971* 





  				Being Obtuse 			 




Join Date Jan 2011
Gender
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location Road To Recovery
Posts 4,644 
 Rep Points 316604791












































































































   [h=2]New reputation![/h]   Hi, you have received -158338 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
i took a shit and  a neg fell out

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

that was quick Charley


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 7, 2013)

[h=2]*Fucking dweeb ass licker.*

New reputation![/h]   Hi, you have received -159494 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
knock knock, who?s there? neg, neg who, no neg you bitch

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, you have received -158338 reputation points from azza1971.
 Reputation was given for *this* post.

 Comment:
 fat negs fat negs fat negs fat negs fat negs fat negs fat neg fat negs

 Regards,
 azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## charley (Mar 7, 2013)

Azza loves attention ......negative or positive... like an emotionally disturbed child......


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

i just got like 11 negs from heavyiron


----------



## s2h (Mar 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i just got like 11 negs from heavyiron



prob cause you have a cucumber in your avi...and a sig discussing pumping youngins...sick..just sick...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

i didnt do that

Just stop it

 i love dick


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -158338 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Lame is as lame does


----------



## Intense (Mar 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -158338 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



who reps azza? they trollin


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2013)

Intense said:


> who reps azza? they trollin



It's dropping. It won't be long


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2013)

New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -158338 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
second helpings of neg, you dont know when to stop pig war

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i just got like 11 negs from heavyiron



^^Used to kiss Heavyiron's ass, now just drinks his man spunk.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 8, 2013)

Ouch!  I've been told!  


New reputation!

    Hi, you have received -158338 reputation points from azza1971.
    Reputation was given for this post.

    Comment:
    you and griff related?

    Regards,
    azza1971

    Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Intense (Mar 8, 2013)

annnnd azzas red


----------



## Z499 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, you have received -151098 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for this post.


Comment:
you bitch


Regards,
azza1971


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -152004 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...





lmao azza's negs evaporated


----------



## charley (Mar 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lmao azza's negs evaporated





  ........I don't think Azza knows, he is still promising to neg people when he is recharged......


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2013)

nikos_ said:
			
		

> Griffith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice one lolz, really got me with that rapier wit...


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2013)

New reputation!				   Hi, you have received 56980 reputation points from nikos_.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
fail

Regards,
nikos_

Note: This is an automated message. 

nikos, dude, u need to select "disapprove" gich​


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 10, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> *repped *for being so unconcern






.


----------



## charley (Mar 10, 2013)

03-10-2013, 06:49 AM    
*azza1971* 





  				Being Obtuse 			 




Join Date Jan 2011
Gender
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location Road To Recovery
Posts 4,720 
 Rep Points 3569055


































































   [h=2]New reputation![/h]   Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
not wounded enough to neg you

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 10, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




 Laugh alone and the world thinks you're an idiot


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 11, 2013)

i have rep points to neg you all


----------



## XYZ (Mar 11, 2013)

New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -151098 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
its a joke between heavy and me, so growl your mums bum

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## charley (Mar 11, 2013)

*azza1971* 




  				Being Obtuse 			 




Join Date Jan 2011
Gender
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location Road To Recovery
Posts 4,728 
 Rep Points -355231















   [h=2]New reputation![/h]   Hi, you have received -1782 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
how your mums bum for grubs?

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## Watson (Mar 11, 2013)

New reputation!				   Hi, you have received -1521 reputation points from azza1971.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
you still need a good skull fucking?

Regards,
azza1971

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------

